# REVIEW: Apicella Auto Sound (Stony Point, NY)



## noltron (May 23, 2017)

I found Nick about a month ago via Reddit. I had just finalized the purchase of a 2016 Mazda CX-5, my first non-leased vehicle, and the first thing I wanted to do was get a nice sounding system installed. I'm by no means an audiophile, nor do I know much about audio installs, but I'm a huge music lover with a deep appreciation for sound quality. Nick smashed through all expectations; my car looks and sounds better than I could have imagined. 

This being my first time having a system installed, Nick helped fill all gaps in my knowledge with pointed questions to narrow down the components and style choices. I gave him my budget and goals, he provided a parts list and a plan. I did my due diligence checking reviews on his suggested parts, everything checked out. We decided to upgrade the midbass pick to 7.5" Satori MW19P-4s at his suggestion (I'm glad we did, they sound amazing). I sent over a deposit and Nick ordered the parts that evening. Once the parts started arriving a few days later I made the drive down to NY and dropped off the car.

In the days that followed Nick kept me updated on all progress. We had to switch up the plan for the sub enclosure due to space constraints; Nick sent me pictures of other builds for comparison and even hand drawn sketches showing his vision. I was kept in the loop the whole time.

When I went to pick it up he was ready for me. Car was cleaned and sounding amazing. Not a single rattle or hint of resonance at any volume level. We went around to the trunk and he unveiled the sub enclosure and beauty panel, WOW! I was (still am) in disbelief at how clean it looks. Tight wrapped vinyl with cutouts around the amps to match my AC vents up front, sexy suede wrapped around the sub box, it all matched the interior beautifully and he even surprised me with remote-controlled LED strips under the beauty panel. The best part is he built a matching carpeted cover to go over it all so I can still use my trunk when I need it; this was one of my initial goals. The pictures are great but they really don't do enough justice. I love watching my friends faces when I lift up the cover and the car goes from stock to 'holy ****'.

We did hit a snag. Before I left, as we were testing the tune, he noticed a scratching coming from the front right Satori. I could hardly notice it, but he had the door off and was inspecting the driver in minutes. Turns out a manufacturer's defect had caused the voice coil to rip.. bad news. Nick slapped in a temporary driver from his garage to hold me over. I live over two hours away so I wasn't too happy about driving back down a third time to get this fixed. Luckily I didn't need to. Nick offered to handle the return with the supplier and drive up to me when the replacement arrived. That was yesterday; he showed up, replaced the speaker, and we hung out for a while while he revamped the tune to my liking, answering all my questions and showing me how to use the Helix DSP software if I ever need to. 

I took a gamble leaving my car with someone from Reddit, and I won. Nick is a professional, knowledgeable, communicative installer and I'll be going to him for all my future car audio needs. He's worked in some shops before but is going it on his own now. I have no doubt he'll make a name for himself in this game. He's a member on here as 'Skizer'. I'm sure he'll chime in if anyone has any specific questions on the install. He also created a detailed build log which I encourage you to check out. I can't link it here but drop me a PM and I'll point you to it. *Bottom line:*_ if you're looking for a sound quality based install in your vehicle and you live anywhere remotely near NY, get in touch with this guy._


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

THANK YOU NOLAN!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Clean install. I found Nick through reddit as well and am very happy with his work. I will get around to writing a review eventually.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks nice and clean! Congrats on the new install, and on your first vehicle purchase.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can also attest to the fact that it's always a pleasure working with Nick.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> I can also attest to the fact that it's always a pleasure working with Nick.


Thanks Ben


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> I can also attest to the fact that it's always a pleasure working with Nick.






SkizeR said:


> Thanks Ben



I was hoping both you cats were coming to Ian's meet. Disowned!! LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks good Nick.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Knee problems are keeping me from doing anything that makes me smile lol.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Now that is one nice looking install.

noltron, whereabouts in CT are you? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Knee problems are keeping me from doing anything that makes me smile lol.


Yeah hoping for the best there with the new bionic knee. My left knee after ACL work and some meniscus damage is definitely showing it's age. Imagine if they could only replace cartilage, what a wonderful world it would be.. Just replacement shocks and bearings for the joints.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i feel you guys. even though im young, snowboarding has done some serious damage to my knees and back. almost wish i took it a bit easier on the hill


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Clean install! I'd be proud to rock that.

I feel you guys on the "living life and paying for it later" pains. I'll be 35 next month and am working on dropping about 50lbs to extend the life of my knees. Already had some mild work done on my left.


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Looks great! Will definitely hit you up for a tune when I'm done installing....

And if I run into extra cash (probably not happening) I'll hit you up for the install.

I hope your recent move to go off on your own is the beginning of a successful business. Looks like a great start!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BBOYSTEVIE said:


> Looks great! Will definitely hit you up for a tune when I'm done installing....
> 
> And if I run into extra cash (probably not happening) I'll hit you up for the install.
> 
> I hope your recent move to go off on your own is the beginning of a successful business. Looks like a great start!


Thank you!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I figured I would grab some attention for you versus PM's. Do you think you can find matching vinyl for my 2001 Maxima? It's grey and there is only one version of it. I have gotten sample after sample shipped to me and no matches yet.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> I figured I would grab some attention for you versus PM's. Do you think you can find matching vinyl for my 2001 Maxima? It's grey and there is only one version of it. I have gotten sample after sample shipped to me and no matches yet.


PM incoming


----------

